# Broken clavicle (collar bone), What next?



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I broke my collar bone in a road crash yesterday. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65153
I was told that it takes between 4 to 6 weeks to heal. Any of you have stories about recovering from this? How long before you wereable to get back on the bike? What types of things did you do to make yourself more comfortable? I am trying to minimize the pain meds as I don't like the way the Percocet makes me feel.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Just rest and make sure it heals straight. Take the meds if they help with the pain. They allow you to heal better, and faster. Nothing wrong with them unless you are really puking or itching or more uncomfortable with them than without them, but the reasons need to be real and rational. If they are not, then just take the pills.

Don't get back into anything too soon. Some clavicle breaks are serious, and some are pretty simple. Either way you want it to heal correctly because if it doesn't, you will carry it forever.

Good luck. Injury is a real bummer.


----------



## skywaybuzz (Dec 31, 2003)

800mg. Ibuprofin for pain and reducing inflamation every 4-6 hrs.. The swelling is the killer. Icy Hot seems to help relax the muscles that get tight from compusating for the broke bone. Calcium tablets to aid bone formation. here's a great thread http://www.cyclingforums.com/t-133419-15-1.html


----------



## rg32 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yup over the handlebars and launched into a bolder.
Like myself I’m sure you’re a very active person but you need to look at the big picture on this one and limit your movement until a union is formed and then builds up to the proper heft.
If you so please, I suggest that you get on a diet that is conducive to and consider taking dietary supplements as mentioned for bone growth and repair.
If you are using a figure 8 support, it’s good to have an extra for showering and having a clean one on hand.

Don’t take any chances during the healing process , I semi re-broke mine while uncorking a bottle of champagne.

Good luck!


----------



## dslfoolish (Aug 22, 2004)

ive broken my clavicle before. 2 years ago while snowboarding. fortunately for me, it wasnt a shatter, it was a simple fracture. unfortunately for me, it was broken in two places, and my clavicle was in 3 pieces as opposed to 2.










4-6 weeks was pretty accurate for me. at about 4 weeks i was able to go around places without the sling and perform basic functions with my left arm, but nothing serious or heavy by any means. i did heal up pretty well and i have near 100% mobility as i did before now.

i do have a significant bump where it broke and its kind of cool and gross to show off now.

as for comfort, im pretty sure youll discover what range of motion you have yourself. showers are kind of annoying (have to take off sling etc.) and putting on SOCKS becomes a pain. getting shirts on, etc. etc. you'll get somewhat used to it after a while.


----------



## ridinghi (Jun 25, 2006)

I had a severe collar bone break and I was out for 9 months. It sounds like yours is just a "common" break. Listen to your doc and let it heal. For me just getting the range of motion back was one of the hardest things about rehab. Here is what mine looks like after surgery 2 1/2 years ago. I will have to have another one to shave off some bone so it doesn't stick up so much.:madman: Good luck.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

That Sucks man, feel your pain, been there, done That, the first couple of nights are the roughest! trying to get comfortable enough to go to sleep, and staying asleep, now that's a trick i never figured out! 

busted mine several years ago and never healed quite right, still a pretty nice gap in mine.... feel it still after a long weekend of singlespeedin' or after a bunch of push-ups... yeah it took a good eight weeks before i was on the trails again, and the first couple of rides were challenging, especially when your brain starts over thinking the ride...i hit everything wrong and crashed a few times hard...took a while to just shut the brain down, and just ride. pick a line and commit.

good luck with your recovery! hang in there. wont be long and you'll be riding again!


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

my buddy just broke his 4 days ago while mtbking... doctor said it's a 6 month recovery process. :skep:


----------



## dr.dirt (May 4, 2004)

*Been there too*

Just a lame injury. Takes forever to hear, horrible pain. I broke it a second time 3 weeks into the healing process getting frisky with a girl (she was worth it) and took me like 8 weeks to heal. Btw don't take 800mg of ibuprofen every 4 hours, that's toxic, you could box your kidneys. There is also some animal data that ibuprofen and the like retard bone healing. Prob not a problem for healthy lad such as yourself. That being said ibuprofen prob will get you the best relief, so long as you use it no more frequently than every 6-8 hours. Back off it as soon as you can as well. Tylenol can help a bit and you can take it along with ibuprofen. Be careful thought as percocet is oxycodone with tylenol in it. If you take it while you are taking percocet you'll double dose the tylenol. Percocet will make you goofy, but can be a real help at night to help you get sleep. Ice is your buddy. Surgery reserved for complex breaks. New technologies are looking at minimally invasive surg to accelerate healing, but thats a few years off. 
Also the figure 8 bandages really don't do much more than a sling. Most favor a sling these days.


----------



## o_rod (Jul 3, 2006)

Broke mine on my dirtbike. Took 10 months before the DR let me do anything but walk around. Take your time and don't rush. I did and thats what slowed me down. Be careful when you sleep, try as upright as possible. Important to help with bone healing straight as possible.


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like you have a case of Clavicitis. Bummer. I had a case of that in Feb '05. 

I too didn't like the way the drugs worked on me, so I just just stopped using them all together.

Within the first week, I got a trainer and mounted the road bike on it. I started to do gentle spinning every day.

Week two, I built up my spin endurance. It was boring, but I would put a cd in the player and spin til it ended.

Week three I was tired of the spinning. I took the bike off the trainer and rode gently around the neighborhood. I thought my wife would kill me.


The important thing I did was keep my arm in the sling when I wasn't on the bike. I was religious about it.

I ate lot's of protein smoothies, took my vitamins, and healed up nicely.

I was very lucky in that my recovery was just 2 months instead of the usual three.

Oh, and there is no bump in my shoulder.

Good luck,

jps


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. There is some comfort in knowing that many of you have been through the same and even a few came through with little to no lingering effects. I read the cyclingforums link, and that scared me:eekster: 
i hope to see the ortho DR by the end of the week. 

I will post an update after that.


----------



## 2wheelsBetter (Feb 29, 2004)

*After accident, I waited a month before going to the doc.*

By then the broken pieces were one inch apart. After three months of physical therapy (PT), I saw a surgeon. He put me on another two months of PT, then scheduled surgery for 3 months later. I faithfully followed the PT's instruction, spent 45 min. per day on the treadmill, and then started riding again, mildly. After the surgeon joined the broken pieces by screwing them together w. a titanium plate, I was off the bike and out of the gym for a month. The biggest pain was the bone marrow withdrawl from my hip. I then slowly started on daily PT again including very, very light weight workouts w. the arms. I also moved and started school the month after surgery, so I was pretty worn out and not healing rapidly. Besides, I was 43, no longer young. So the next semester, I took a reduced course load and began riding my beater bike six blocks to school. Sixteen months after the injury, the surgeon pronounced me healed. I returned to mountain biking three months after that. Slumped computer posture and overhead lifting can still cause pain. Aside from that, I'm doing everything that I was before, other than riding unknown trails in the dark.

So, do your PT, and stick w. Tylenol for pain relief.


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

ye same story happend me i wasnt out of sling for 3 months . I stopped pain killers after a few days didnt like what they were doin . There realy is no advice everyone is the same at the start nothin too do but grin and bear the pain i had a pretty big break and for the first few weeks i just sat gritting my teath but trust me although it doesnt seem like it will heal IT WILL and you will be confident with it again . Very important to do physio after i couldnt move my arm when it came out of sling


----------



## Xsjado (Jun 24, 2006)

I've broken mine 6 times. 4 on the right 2 on the left (twice int the exact same spot and both sides at once). Go buy a figure 8 shoulder harness, trust me you will be able to move so much easier. Just take some painkillers. Warm showers worked wonders for me and just don't stress it until it is completely healed. When I broke mine in Febuary it sucked because it would constantly pop out of position so i had to fix it every 15 minutes, sometimes it didn't hurt at all and sometimes it dropped me to the floor, its a weird bone.


----------



## clavicle (Jul 6, 2006)

Check out this introduction article on Clavicle:
http://www.articleworld.org/Clavicle


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

I saw the otho dr this morning. He gave me the option of letting it heal w/ the traditional treatment of putting it in a sling for 6-8 weeks, or surgically "fixing" it with a plate. I am not sure which option I will take. He did not promise me faster recovery with surgery, but did say that he could almost guaruntee that I would have full range of motion afterwards. From the reading I have done on the subject, it looks like about a third of people going the traditional route lose some range of motion, and many suffer lasting pain from mal-aligned unions. 

I may go with the surgery, but have not decided yet. mine is a pretty "common" fracture with only about 1 CM between the ends, so the chances of it healing well by itself are not that bad. I have to decide before the end of next week.


----------



## dr.dirt (May 4, 2004)

*get it pinned*

heal with steel.
if you have the option the pinning is going to get you better reduction (bone alignment) faster recovery and should be same day surgery.


----------



## Destroy (Jan 12, 2004)

How old are you is one thing?

Broke my left collar bone in my early 20s. Had I known back then what I know now, I think I would have had it plated. My upper body is just not the same as it was. Less strength, aches at night sometimes, range of motion is definitely negatively changed.

If you are young and active, I vote get it plated. If you are in your mid 30s or more, let it heal normal, your prime near over anyway.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Pisser. Here's hoping that you heal up good as new.

PS - guess you won't be coming to XC8 2006?


----------



## BX02 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just did an ENDO on my first downhill ride..
Anyone know how you know it is broken or not without an xray.
I have prtetty much full range of motion but it really hurts in some forced positons..
For example..my left fist on my right chest.. if I force out forward from that position it hurts real bad..
if I touch the clavicle area with my hand..it does hurt but there's no swelling or bump anywhere..just the pain from certain forced positions..


----------



## Xsjado (Jun 24, 2006)

You probably bruised it or pulled one of the muscles. All the times I've broken mine I heard the crack so I knew it was broken instantly and you feel it shift.


----------



## dr.dirt (May 4, 2004)

*Get the X-ray*

Clavicles typically have a deformity associated with a fracture but certainly can break without one. An AC Separation is pretty high on the list of possibilities and is a common injury among downhillers. Severe seperations will often need surgery. Minor will need a sling and time.


----------



## beerorkid (Sep 2, 2005)

nice to find this thread and hear some of your experiences.

Been a week now and it is doing so much better. The sling pissed me off, I just keep my arm in the position where a sling would keep it. I really want to do some riding not on my trainer, but I know I should just stick it out.

It was my first break ever, kinda a relief actually. Feeling the movement / grinding was strange as hell. I am very amazed by the human body, who knew it will jus fix itself?
Looking forward to a bone ball 

so Frozenspokes what did you choose and how are you now?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I broke my collar bone in 2 places when I was 21. It took about a year before it felt 'normal' Personally, I think all of us should learn a basic shoulder roll as a preventative. I have done zillions of them in martial arts (started a few years after breaking mine), and swear they have saved my ass. Ned Overend thinks the same thing and demonstrates them in his book. I roadraced street bikes and have crashed 17 times on pavement. I can't count the number of times I've gone over the bars on dirt bikes and bicycles. Aside from scrapes and bruises the only thing I've broken riding was my collarbone. Doing martial arts I have broken my hand, nose, and tore my acl.

Be careful for at least 6 months or you will re-break your collarbone if you fall on it. 

Drew


----------



## beerorkid (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks severely excelent advice. It does take 6 months to get the bone back to a point of being as strong as it was, some say even stronger cuz of the bone ball, but it is still a bone.

Unfortunately I broke mine while I had a few drinks. I had just lost my first dog and was celebrating her life in the best way I knew, a bike ride. I know I really fudged up and hit a leafy corner too hard. Forehead smack cuz of my riding in a teary drunken situation. Some lessons are hard to learn.

I am so amazed by how I feel 10 days after the break. I feel about 90% good. Today was our annual fest (think homie fall fest) here in Nebraska. I walked 10 miles to hqang with all the people who traveled and kicked it here in Lincoln NE. Walking is so much harder than riding 

It be my lifepartners (wife) B-Day so I cant enjoy all of the festivities. I so could of rode but she put me in my place. I will be riding paved trails here real soon. She never really holds me back from riding, but if I hurt it again, man that would suck.


----------



## Bawitdaba (Sep 9, 2005)

Been there, done that. I was back on the bike in about a month. I don't mind perocet but prefer vicoden...


----------



## Gsxr (Oct 24, 2007)

I crashed my bike six weeks ago, went over the handlebars and broke my collarbone. My doc said that it wasnt that bad and it would take 4-6 weeks to heal, well its been 6 weeks now dont really hurt but my bone its not healed yet it still sticks out as it did right after the accident. Im tired of waiting i wonder when the hell this **** its gonna heal, and im only 20 yrs old. Anyone been in same situation?


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

I broke my collarbone 6/29/03, and sat on the couch popping Vicodin and watching Lance kick butt. It took about 8 weeks before it didn't hurt all the time. I let it heal without getting the plates and screws because of the chance they would work loose and need replacing.


----------



## beerorkid (Sep 2, 2005)

gsxr: can you still feel it grinding between the bones? 
Can you sleep on that side yet?

Good chance it has fused, but still pretty weak.
The chance of the bone being healed back exactly like it was is slim. The two sides now overlap in the middle and I can feel the bone ball. It is actually kind of cool 

I figured mine was pretty fused by the 5th week and on the 6th my doc said I could get back on the bike again as long as I did not fall off. Still bumps could be felt.

Messed up thing for me was I rebroke it exactly 2 months to the day of the first break. I did not even go to the doc cuz they really can't do anything but give ya pills if they are not going to do surgery.
The second time it fused much quicker. I figure it is because all the bone fixin stuff was there and it just had to reattach.

I only used a sling for the first few days. Other than that I would just wear a button up shirt and hang my thumb from the buttons.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

beerorkid said:


> gsxr: can you still feel it grinding between the bones?
> Can you sleep on that side yet?
> 
> Good chance it has fused, but still pretty weak.
> ...


werd man.

I broke mine about two months ago, was riding in the sling after two weeks. At six weeks I was riding with both arms again, crashed, broke it again before it had a chance to fully heal. It does seem to be healing faster now, the second time, held up fairly well to mountain biking after about ten days this time. I'm at about four weeks now (again ), and it feels better at this time than it did when I first broke it, but I'd estimate about another month at least before I can fall on it again. I was a little too optimistic last time.


----------



## beerorkid (Sep 2, 2005)

just try not to fall 

It really does take 4-6 months to be good as new again. But it will actually be better than new. My bones lay on top of each other by less than 1/2 and inch. But a year later the bone ball encases the whole area. It truly is bigger, and seems really tough. I would dare to say tougher.

I could of been riding a lot sooner. But I promised family not to push it. I still could of rode off road no prob way sooner. I felt healed 2 months after, but some loose rail road rock and a lame fall proved me wrong. The second break was nothing I would expect a normal bone to of even flinched at.

It all really depends on the break and how much other damage was done. Mine was really clean and healed easily both times.

Still sleeping in only a few positions was the worst part. The day you can sleep on the broke side without pain is the best sleep you will ever get. Dam that sucked.



Lots of people say they have lingering issues. My right shoulder hangs a bit lower, you can see it poking up in the mirror, and a few painless pops / strange feelings a few times a week. Other than that I feel completely normal and not damaged at all. Around the 4th month after it was fused the second time I got some pain in it sometimes, like dull pinches / phantom pains, but those are gone now. I really think it was cuz it was not 100% yet.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I broke mine back when I was 15 about 15 years ago. Riding a bike and hit a rock weird and went over the bars. I was probably riding again around 5 days after one handed but that was just getting back and forth to my friends houses. I was swimming about 2 weeks later again one handed. The X brace they made me wear to pull my shoulder back didn't do squat but make me uncomfortable. 5 mins after putting it on it would loosen up and my shoulders would be back in their normal spot. I actually slept most of the time ON the side I broke. It was more of a side/stomach thing with that arm and shoulder wedged behind my back but it was the only way I could get comfortable. Actually probably did more good sleeping like that then wearing the stupid x brace. I did loose a little range of motion but not enough to notice unless I am just trying to show what I lost and it does still ache every now and again.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Wow! This thread is a blast from the past. To answer a question posted months ago, I decided to go with surgery. The surgean went witha astainless steel S shaped plate. That has the highest probability for a positive outcome. It was terribly painful for the first few days after, but I feel like I made the right call. The bone was broken in two locations and had a longitudinal crack as well. It took a very long time to heal even after surgury.

The good news is that I have full range of motion and no loss of strength in that arm after rehab. The bad news is that I have a permanent numb spot beneath the scar. I also have some sensitivity on that shoulder from the hardware. The doc said that I wouldn't have so much if I had more ummmm, padding, but I have the typical roadie build (without the speed). I could have the plate removed, but really don't want to go through the pain of surgery again.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah, the doctors told me that the braces don't help it heal any better, its just more painful, so the sling it was for me.

I've been pretty good at staying off it this time, might try a little skiing this weekend though.

@beerorkid: so you felt healed after two months, but it was still weaker than before, as in it broke when a normal bone wouldn't? That sucks, at about four weeks now, I really don't feel it much any more. It's going to be hard to stay off it that long.


----------



## beerorkid (Sep 2, 2005)

Ross W, yup. Even had the OK from the doc to ride, but was still supposed to avoid heavy lifting and blows to it.

I would love to get another xray just to see what it looks like now.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

Well that sucks, I crash a lot more skiing than I do riding. hmm.

Yeah, I go in for some more xrays in a week or so. Never got to see the ones from the first time.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> Wow! This thread is a blast from the past. To answer a question posted months ago, I decided to go with surgery. The surgean went witha astainless steel S shaped plate. That has the highest probability for a positive outcome. It was terribly painful for the first few days after, but I feel like I made the right call. The bone was broken in two locations and had a longitudinal crack as well. It took a very long time to heal even after surgury.
> 
> The good news is that I have full range of motion and no loss of strength in that arm after rehab. The bad news is that I have a permanent numb spot beneath the scar. I also have some sensitivity on that shoulder from the hardware. The doc said that I wouldn't have so much if I had more ummmm, padding, but I have the typical roadie build (without the speed). I could have the plate removed, but really don't want to go through the pain of surgery again.


Good for you Froze!

I'm back from a severely broken collarbone in April. I was out for 13 weeks before a real singletrack ride, make sure you listen to your ortho before you go.

My clavicle was in three pieces and I couldn't sleep or even feel like eating for the first few days and I couldn't believe that the doctors were going to let it heal on its own. I complained often to the advice nurse and they called me back in. I was in surgery and out in one day with the titanium and 8 screws. I think the doctor did a fantastic job. The constant pain was gone after the plate was put in.

After 6 months it does get cranky and can feel like a coat-hanger. I did feel numb on the surface of my skin for weeks. It comes back with an itchy feeling. The doc cut into the top of my shoulder and the top portion of my pec is kind of leathery in feelling. I've talked to other victims and they say about a year before it really feels normal.

But I'm back with at least about 400 miles now! Hoo-rah!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

johnnyb said:


> Good for you Froze!
> 
> I'm back from a severely broken collarbone in April. I was out for 13 weeks before a real singletrack ride, make sure you listen to your ortho before you go.
> 
> ...


Yup, your X-rays look disturbing familiar. Add a screw going through the bone sideways for mine though.

My Doc told me that the numb spot would shrink over about a year time frame. I am 14 months past surgury, and it is smaller than originally, but still a good three square inches. It doesn't bother me unless I think about it or the weather is changing. I do seem to notice the cold winds a whole lot more now.

Everything is holding up well. I even had an OTB crash last fall without incident. I think that's when I started re-gaining my riding confidence.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Broke mine in two places and had to spend 4 days in hospital + surgery. I was doing a low spped drop and had my wheel get stuck in a ditch. Result was a awesome faceplant. 

Doc said it would take 6 weeks. I was riding (one handed just to the shops and such) within a week. After around 3 weeks i could could do normal sports. The docter actualy said as I used it lightly while broken it increased recovery time and ment no need for phisiotherapy.


----------



## Gsxr (Oct 24, 2007)

no i cant feel the bone grinding and didnt really try to sleep on that side but i've been sleeping on my stomach for the past two weeks and it feels fine its just that when i try to act normal it feels kind of wierd and thats when my bone sticks out. Also i only wore the sling for the first day and threw it out didnt really do ,uch for me, im going to the docs on tuesday too see how its going and if im able to go back to work


----------



## MMA0171 (Aug 10, 2009)

Took a spill on my SV1000S on April 1 on the freeway 5 1/2 months ago and broke my clavicle... woke up in the ER and stayed in hospital for 4 days (other injuries besides the broken bone). Doctor said it'd be a 12 week recovery period for the clavicle. Took hydrocodone for the first 2 weeks or so for pain; didn't do anything physical for first month and a half; mid May began barbell squatting again; July 1 commenced full body workouts with weights. Pre-accident I was max-benching 295, now (mid August) have only attempted 225x5 because my shoulder aches a little... not excrcating pain, just being cautious. Also July 1 resumed MMA training.

Bottom line, my recovery was about 12 weeks. After that, constant slight aches and a bit of mobility loss, but nothing too bad.


----------



## equinista (Jan 3, 2010)

*Broken Collarbone - My advice, don't push it !*

Broke my collarbone in 4 pieces, October 2009. Required surgery with plate and screws 2 days after accident. Doc said I'd be okay to ride (my horse) again in 6-8 weeks. Pushed things a little to fast and the end result was a re-broken collarbone, with plate and screws pulled out of bone and severe pain. Had 2nd surgery December 29th lasting 3 hours, with bigger incision, bigger plate, and longer recovery time frame. My advice, don't push it if surgery was involved. Follow Dr's orders ... :nono:


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

i broke my collarbone in 3 spots playing ice hockey. i wore this jacket type brace for a while to bring the bones together. it happened about 20 years ago but it took a few months before i was able to get back into the swing of things. i did some basic rehab and range of motion exercises and extremely light weights once the bones were healed.
don't push yourself to the limit when you first get back. gradually work yourself up to getting your strength back.


----------



## exobrace (Mar 29, 2011)

*Research Project Survey*

I am doing a college research project on clavicles and am surveying those who have fractured their clavicles. It would be very helpful if you could fill this survey out:

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/P7NRZV6

Thank you!


----------



## Mattcz (May 26, 2005)

I broke mine when I was 17. 5 days in the sling. Two weeks later I was in the pool for swim practice.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

6 weeks off the bike here. Wow old thread lol


----------



## Jthamilton26 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Brokent Collarbone - My Experience*

Hi,

I just wanted to share and write back my experience, since reading these helped me get through the emotional scarring of sitting around and not being able to ride at all due to my collarbone.

Broke my third distal on July 17th. Had surgery on July 28th. Had no choice on this one. I got a second opinion from a different doctor in a different town. Both docs said need surgery. Got a plate and 12 screws in left shoulder. Here is my advice:

1) Get off the oxycodone as soon as possible. But remember it is there to help with the pain. Try to minimize as much as possible to deal with the pain. 
2) Eat healthy, drink lots of milk, whey protein and orange juice. 
3) Listen to everything your doc has to say about this. If he says you need PT then get PT. The doc your are seeing has probably been through a couple hundred of these. 
4) Stay active. Hike daily. When you can ride the recumbent then ride it. Check with your doc and dont try to be a superhero. It will only make you have to wait longer to ride your bike. 
5) Take up something new. Read. Stay away from the mtn bike magazines cuz they will just make you feel shitty. 
6) Ask your doc when you can lift light weights and go do it. If it hurts stop.

I was back on the road bike by September 7th. Rode easy and didn't push myself. Back on the mtn bike on Sept 18th. Now I am religiously lifting weights and doing piyo to strengthen my arm. Can feel it but does not hurt. Doc said it will be like that for up to a year.

Take care.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm about 7 month into my recovery after a dirt bike crash and still get some pain. Broke some ribs too. :madman:


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

My last one took me off my Sportbike for almost 3 months, my first one took me off my dirtbike for 6 months. I have broken each side 2x now, had 7 seperations on my LT shoulder before it finally completely let go while lifting weights and 1 level 2 seperation on my RT shoulder. Lifetime of shoulder pain sucks.


----------

